# Apple Releases Xcode 4.3, Now Offered as App Instead of Installer



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Apple Releases Xcode 4.3, Now Offered as App Instead of Installer - MacRumors.com

Now the question I have is do I remove the version I have now and then install from Mac App Store or will installing from Mac App Store update the version I currently have installed?


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Now the question I have is do I remove the version I have now and then install from Mac App Store or will installing from Mac App Store update the version I currently have installed?


Install the App Store version.

On first launch, it will detect the previous version of XCode (and the */Developer/ *subdirectory at root) and ask if you want to delete them.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Install the App Store version.
> 
> On first launch, it will detect the previous version of XCode (and the */Developer/ *subdirectory at root) and ask if you want to delete them.


Yep did it and forgot about this post. What I don't know if there is anything I would need inside that Developer folder. I can always go bac to Time Machine I guess if I need it.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, Apple seems to be hellbent on alienating everyone who does dev work seriously as well as engineers and other professions. 

By the time ML hits I expect to be using M$ for everything but surfing online and iTunes.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Yep, Apple seems to be hellbent on alienating everyone who does dev work seriously as well as engineers and other professions.
> 
> By the time ML hits I expect to be using M$ for everything but surfing online and iTunes.


I don't know, things evolve. M$ has made changes to Visual Studio that I don't like but hey if you stick in the past you will be left behind.

I don't want to go back to writing COBOL.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------

